# These are the Four Cardinal Rules of Gun Safety



## ARMARIN (Apr 8, 2017)

They have been posted many times before in many different ways but still I don't think any one will object if I post them again.

What I am about to post is the most important things and new shooter can learn and the most important things old shooters can do. Of all the expertise available on this site this is far in a way the most important. 

1. All firearms are loaded all the time. There is no such thing as an unloaded gun. Always treat every firearm like the loaded gun that it is.

2. Never point the muzzle of a fire arm at anything you do not want to shoot. Since all guns are loaded all the time a bullet can come out of the muzzle of any gun at anytime. Always be aware of where the muzzle is pointed and know where that bullet is going to go. When the hammer falls you can not call it back so be aware at all times what is going to be hit.

3. Until you are ready to fire your firearm keep your finger off the trigger. Do not put your finger on the trigger until you have a target and have pointed the muzzle at the target and are ready to discharge your fire arm.

4. Be aware of your target and what is beyond and around your target.

These are the Four Cardinal Rules of Gun Safety. If you live these rules all the time every time you are even near a firearm you will enjoy the shooting sports for years and years. If you ignore them you are a tragedy looking for a place to happen. If you are on the range beside me and not living these four rules I will not hesitate to ream you a new one for it before I leave the area where you are. Do not tolerate anyone who behaves stupidly with a fire arm.

Have a good cigar and regards
ARMARIN


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

All you really need is rule #1.

It's really that simple

AFS


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Good reminder and everyone needs constantly reminded.


----------

